
Kali Yuga - kshatrea
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kali_Yuga
======
skilled
Crazy stuff coming up for this planet.

[https://isha.sadhguru.org/us/en/wisdom/article/kali-yuga-
end...](https://isha.sadhguru.org/us/en/wisdom/article/kali-yuga-end-lies-
ahead)

